# Best voltage and CPU settings?



## GeekMcLeod (Jan 10, 2012)

Just curious as to what the best settings for these are? I have no idea how to figure what works best for me and would love to know more. I still have a lot to learn about android since I came from BlackBerry. Thanks for any and all help given.

Sent from my GSM Galaxy Nexus running AOKP20 + Francos Kernel 14.2 using RootzWiki.


----------



## odin13 (Dec 17, 2011)

just search in franco's thread on xda or here on rootz...
their are tons of people talking about there uv settings...

Verstuurd van mijn Galaxy Nexus met Tapatalk


----------



## sluflyer06 (Dec 29, 2011)

There are no 'best' and never will be. Its entirely handset specific. You'll have to go in small steps and do stability testing and see what works for your individual phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

